# 010190190821746032 was ist das für ne Nummer



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

Hallo, was ist das für eine Nummer? Eben bei ebay gefunden. Bei der Reg. nichts gefunden

Nach Passau kommen und vorab anschaun ! 

--My number: 010190190821746032


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2004)

Die Nummer besteht aus zwei Teilen:
der Providervorwahl  01019 = http://www.teltarif.de/a/freenetphone/cbc.html
und einer  0190 er 
0190821746032
und gehört zu 
RegTP


> 1 Datensatz gefunden
> Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber
> 190	821746	mcn tele.com AG
> mcn tele.com AG
> ...



cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

Danke


----------

